

Need to do a perfect investment pitch? - peteforde
http://rethink.unspace.ca/2010/8/3/buzzword-laden-socialist-hippie-bullshit

======
Cabal
Good read, and right to the point.

 _Our idea is great but our first presentation was loaded down with “buzzword-
laden socialist hippie kumbaya bullshit” and we failed to explain the core
business value proposition on the first slide._

If you want _my_ money, I need to know what you can do for me, and how.

